# My baby



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Very cute puppy ! She looks like some kind of terrier mix. Maybe with some poodle down the line.

Unfortunately « tiny toy » is used by unscrupulous people trying to make a buck selling dogs. That is a red flag in itself. There is no such such as « tea cup », « tiny toy » or other made up poodle name. There are only toys, miniatures and standards in Canada and USA.

If you want to know exactly what breeds your dog has in its heritage, do an embark or other genetic test.


----------



## CarolSue (11 mo ago)

How do you do this


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

CarolSue said:


> How do you do this


I haven't used this but it seems easy. Buy the kit (probably the breed ID one), take a cheek swab per directions, mail it in and await the reply. 









Embark Dog DNA Test | Most Accurate Breed Identification‎ | Highest Reviewed Online


Only Embark offers the most scientifically advanced dog DNA test, with research-grade technology that powers health discoveries for all dogs.




embarkvet.com


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

If you search "black toy poodle puppy" then you can see the differences.

You sound bonded to this little critter.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Your pup is adorable. There've been other posts about flying ears and they often drop as the pup gets a bit older. 

AKC registration is supposed to be proof of purebred status, but it can be faked or simply unknown to the breeder. Either of those cases aren't happy to consider, but as you already know, the love between you makes that irrelevant in the long run . 

It might be worth it to choose either the Breed + Health or the Purebred test. Breed identification is done as well as health testing in both. The B+H also offers a generational tree to see where/if other breeds are in the genetics. The Purebred offers relatives, other dogs with genes in common, just as the human versions will give matches.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Okay, so, the thing to realize about AKC registration and purebred lineage is.... purebred doesn't necessarily mean "well bred". There are tons of purebred registered dogs who have serious breed faults (or health problems). Many of them come from puppy mills (pet stores) and quite a few from what we call backyard breeders (people who breed "for fun", "to make money", or "just because" and aren't producing to better the breed.)

This is how you get dogs with "strange" traits. Like being too big (or too small), having the wrong kind of coat, or even having features that don't match what the breed should look like. In your case, maybe these "flying ears", though as another poster suggested it's possible they may fall flat over time. A responsible breeder would see these traits in an adult and would not breed them, where as a puppy mill or BYB wouldn't particularly care as long as the dog can produce puppies. 

Hence: purebred doesn't necessarily mean well bred. The real problem with mills and BYBs is they also tend to not go any sort of genetic testing to make sure they aren't producing puppies with genetic problems like hip dysplasia, locating patella, or even heart problems, seizure disorders, and so on. 

At this point, you could do a DNA test if you really want to know what you have. What you would do with these results i have no idea. Did you plan to try to go after the breeder for false advertising or misrepresentation? I don't know how something like that would work, or if you would even win considering they supposedly had the litter registered. I would be more inclined to do DNA genetic health testing more than anything, to make sure the pup didn't inherit anything serious, and call it a lesson learned.


----------



## CarolSue (11 mo ago)

My Baby isn't going anywhere she is my buddy no matter what she is she is glued to me most of the time. We love her as a Child was just wondering about the ears. Cause when she has both open she looks like a terrier. Thank you all for your input.


----------

